# What would you call him? APBT mix? Or American Bulldog mix?



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

This is Deacon he is 9 months old and 50ibs. He's not papered I did buy him as a pitbull (shady story but I fell in love and decided to get him instead of going to a breeder like my plan was :stupid:but now he has some health issues as does his sister that a friend ownes and that is the exact reason why you should always go through a breeder) <---- sorry for the rant

Anyway now that he's filling out he looks like a small version of an American bulldog. What do you guys think I should tell people he is? And what do you guys think of his conformation and weight? Thank you in advance for any help! :thumbsup:



















I'm gona get you mom!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha he's cute.

He seems a little American Bulldoggy to me.

clarify lol, he looks pit mix possibly with American bulldog


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

no i would jsut say he is a pit mixed with some AB... i think the reason ur thinking AB is cuz he has the patch on his eye like most do  he is one handsome fella thats for sure...


kenya is in the high 40s low low 50s for weight too and she is 8months, so id say he is just fine...


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hes very handsome, he looks like kind of a tall pit with an AB head, but whatever he has in there, it made one handsome dog  What kind of health problems does he have?


----------



## Doug's Girl (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow! He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you yes he is a handsome devil indeed haha. He has a heart murmur that's why he's not fixed yet. They wont put him under because of that.

I met a girl a few months back and we stated talking about dogs and it turns out she owns one of his blue sisters (he was the only one that was not blue. I guess his color is blue fawn). She called to tell me that she is having surgery because her front legs wont stay in the joints. From her and I talking I'm starting to think this may have been an inbred litter. I really do not know because even though the sellers promised I was never shown or told anything about his parents once I bought him. The people blew me off after they got the money. It was all very shady. Sad thing is I knew better and I went through with it anyway. I just really really loved him from the first time I played with him.

Crappy pics I have of his sister I have never seen her though.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I love the blurry tail hilarious lol happy pups!


----------



## Doug's Girl (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that about the breeder. I think we have all been through that at least once. My husband and I went through a similar situation years ago when we bought our yellow lab. Something just did not seem right from the time we got there, but we were so sucked in by his cuteness that we just had to have him. And, we were pretty inpatient about wanting a yellow lab puppy, as the owners were about getting our money!

I tell you that puppy was never right! We laughed about him all the time b/c he just seemed like he was never "all there". 

It actually turned out to be pretty sad b/c apparently there was parvovirus in our yard, and he contracted it somehow. I think maybe he did not get the immunities from his mother's milk. We came home one day, and he was deathly ill. It happened so fast we did not know what to do. As I was on the phone with a vet; he took his last breath in my husband's arms. It was heartbreaking, but we learned lessons.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

He looks like he has American Bulldog in him to me. I love the patch on his eye. Whatever he is he sure is a cutie.


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

Awww Doug's Girl thats really sad  sorry to hear that


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh gosh he is just the cutest!!!!!!
Poor guy, I hope things go okay with his health problems and everything...

I almost adopted an American Bulldog a couple months back and he looked just like your guy but all white with a brown ear... and 110 pounds. Haha, but it didn't work out...

So I'm guessing pit/AB... he is soooo cute though!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

even if he is a mut you got one dam good lookin mut lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He looks pit with a little Amer. Bulldog to me.


----------



## JMT2077 (Sep 25, 2011)

*American Pit Bulldog*

Since your boy is the spitting body and head image of my little girl, I say he is pit/bulldog. I know for a fact that is what she is. Know her mom and dad. These dogs are actually a designer breed. People have been know to pay up to $500 a pup around here.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Mutt* Mixed breed* that's what "Designer breeds" are, nothing special except idiots pay a ton for them. 

And as this thread is so old, I shall not comment on the rest of the thread.


----------

